
Cool retention hacks for your startup - keyserfaty
https://marketingforindiehackers.substack.com/p/3-cool-retention-hacks-you-can-automate
======
lurchedsawyer
Sounds like a quick way to end up in a personal spam filter to me...

~~~
keyserfaty
These are people who signed up to use your app and most likely gave you
permission to email them.

